# Salut, c'est pour un sondage.



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Hein ?
Franchement ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2009)

Poil aux dents ?!...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Janvier 2009)

Oui, peut-être.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Janvier 2009)

Putain, mais, ma main dans ta gueule, ça te dit ? 




:love:


----------



## itako (27 Janvier 2009)

oué!!


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Janvier 2009)

itako a dit:


> oué!!



:love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

T'as un blog ?


----------



## Grug (27 Janvier 2009)

Un bien beau sujet comme on les aime.
hop > important !


----------



## divoli (27 Janvier 2009)

On sait déjà que, d'après le dernier sondage effectué, Ponkhead sent majoritairement la crevette, avec cependant une légère odeur de paté.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> On sait déjà que, d'après le dernier sondage effectué, Ponkhead sent majoritairement la crevette, avec cependant une légère odeur de paté.



Ou l'inverse...


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Un bien beau sujet comme on les aime.
> hop > important !


Alors qu'il a fallu 2 ans pour que "les piliers du bar" soient en en-tête du bar !... 

:mouais:


----------



## meskh (27 Janvier 2009)

Ranafout '


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hein ?
> Franchement ?



Franchement franchement ?

ben








rien :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Janvier 2009)

je dois bien l'avouer, un tel sondage... même dans mes rêves les plus fous...  :love:

N'empêche... ma main dans la tronche, avec grand plaisir...


----------



## Lastrada (28 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Salut, c'est pour un sondage.



ah dur, ... dur...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Non, rien.



©CS


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Quand même...


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Janvier 2009)

Ça me troue.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2009)

oui, mais quoi?


----------



## Craquounette (28 Janvier 2009)




----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Alors qu'il a fallu 2 ans pour que "les piliers du bar" soient en en-tête du bar !...
> 
> :mouais:


Et qu'aucun de mes sujets n'y est. 
Alors que mon oeuvre irréprochable n'est constituée que de beaux sujets.


----------



## Lamégère (28 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hein ?
> Franchement ?


 Réponse C Jean-Pierre et c'est mon dernier mot...
Enfin normalement


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2009)

Je sais pas, quand même...
Le vide, c'est conceptuel maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et qu'aucun de mes sujets n'y est.
> Alors que mon oeuvre irréprochable n'est constituée que de beaux sujets.


 
Pourtant, je n'ai pas couché pour ça.
Ou alors, je ne m'en souviens pas.


----------



## Craquounette (28 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ou alors, je ne m'en souviens pas.



Toi... t'as dû croiser jpmiss


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Toi... t'as dû croiser jpmiss



C'est vrai qu'on s'endort parait il quand on couche avec jpmiss... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Il paraît qu'on s'endort AVANT de coucher avec lui&#8230; le temps de regarder les albums photos des vacances&#8230; "Là, c'est moi avec un éléphant", "là, c'est les étoiles", "là aussi", là c'est un HDR", "là aussi", "là aussi", "là aussi", "là aussi"&#8230; ZZZzzzz 




(En plus, elles sont d'un moche ses photos ! )


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je sais pas, quand même...
> Le vide, c'est conceptuel maintenant ?



Bien sûr

C'est d'abord un concept philosophique qui date de Démocrite et Leucippe, courageux atomistes antiques (félicitations à eux )

C'est ensuite un concept à la fois psychologique et cosmologique de grande valeur heuristique qui permet de caractériser le monde qui se situe dans la tête d'environ 99% de l'humanité


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est ensuite un concept à la fois psychologique et cosmologique de grande valeur heuristique qui permet de caractériser le monde qui se situe dans la tête d'environ 99% de l'humanité



Et voilà ; quand t'as dit ça t'as tout dit...
C'est vite chiant quoi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bien sûr
> 
> C'est d'abord un concept philosophique qui date de Démocrite et Leucippe, courageux atomistes antiques (félicitations à eux )
> 
> C'est ensuite un concept à la fois psychologique et cosmologique de grande valeur heuristique qui permet de caractériser le monde qui se situe dans la tête d'environ 99% de l'humanité



C'est présocratique ça?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Il paraît qu'on s'endort AVANT de coucher avec lui le temps de regarder les albums photos des vacances "Là, c'est moi avec un éléphant", "là, c'est les étoiles", "là aussi", là c'est un HDR", "là aussi", "là aussi", "là aussi", "là aussi" ZZZzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaiii, sans compter la musique d'ambiance ! ptain c'est relou Iggy en boucle !!! :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## rizoto (28 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et voilà ; quand t'as dit ça t'as tout dit...
> C'est vite chiant quoi...



Et les concepts mathematique et physique?

D'ailleurs le vide ca se mesure en PASCAL


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Et les concepts mathematique et physique?
> 
> D'ailleurs le vide ca se mesure en PASCAL



le vide se mesure aussi trop souvent en parts de marché...  :sleep:


----------



## Craquounette (28 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> D'ailleurs le vide ca se mesure en PASCAL



Je crois qu'on n'aurait pas pu trouver une meilleure mesure...


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Il paraît qu'on s'endort AVANT de coucher avec lui le temps de regarder les albums photos des vacances "Là, c'est moi avec un éléphant", "là, c'est les étoiles", "là aussi", là c'est un HDR", "là aussi", "là aussi", "là aussi", "là aussi" ZZZzzzz



Et encore, il a découvert les albums numériques. Avant, le temps qu'il installe le projecteur de diapos, qu'il souffle sur les ektas pour en chasser la poussière, qu'il les mette dans le panier, qu'il trouve le cable d'alim, puis une rallonge, puis une prise, tout le monde ronflait. Pour finir en échec total : une bonne moitié des images projetées étaient à l'envers. Heureusement, tout le monde s'en foutait.


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2009)

Y'en a bien qui font des photos avec des couleurs...
Qui piquent les n'&#339;ils !... 


:casse:


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'en a bien qui font des photos avec des couleurs...
> Qui piquent les n'ils !...
> 
> 
> :casse:



Toi, au lieu de faire l'intéressant, tu ferais mieux de dessiner le supplice de l'iPod, que je puisse le ressortir à chaque fois que nécessaire. Il y a encore des malfaisants qui ne le connaissent visiblement pas.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

"Oh et là ?? C'est toi Jipé ? :love: :love: :love:"
"Mais non, t'es conne ou quoi ? C'est Iggy Pop !!"

*BAAAAAF !!!!*


Zzzzzzz&#8230;


Même résultat


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'en a bien qui font des photos avec des couleurs...
> Qui piquent les n'ils !...
> 
> 
> :casse:



Ben tu sais c'est l'amok avec sa cataracte, toujours à fond sur les couleurs et contrastes


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Janvier 2009)

Le vide est un vaste sujet
Je tiens à féliciter l'auteur de ce sondage de m'avoir permis de n'en rien dire 



BackCat a dit:


> Même résultat



Exactement


----------



## toys (30 Janvier 2009)

j'ai fait le choix de la non violence mais je voie que s'est pas le cas de tout le monde.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ça me troue.


Tiens, ça me rappelle une discussion entre associés. T'as pas glissé j'espère?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Toi... t'as dû croiser jpmiss





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'on s'endort parait il quand on couche avec jpmiss... :sleep:





BackCat a dit:


> Il paraît qu'on s'endort AVANT de coucher avec lui le temps de regarder les albums photos des vacances "Là, c'est moi avec un éléphant", "là, c'est les étoiles", "là aussi", là c'est un HDR", "là aussi", "là aussi", "là aussi", "là aussi" ZZZzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouaiii, sans compter la musique d'ambiance ! ptain c'est relou Iggy en boucle !!! :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:





Amok a dit:


> Et encore, il a découvert les albums numériques. Avant, le temps qu'il installe le projecteur de diapos, qu'il souffle sur les ektas pour en chasser la poussière, qu'il les mette dans le panier, qu'il trouve le cable d'alim, puis une rallonge, puis une prise, tout le monde ronflait. Pour finir en échec total : une bonne moitié des images projetées étaient à l'envers. Heureusement, tout le monde s'en foutait.





BackCat a dit:


> "Oh et là ?? C'est toi Jipé ? :love: :love: :love:"
> "Mais non, t'es conne ou quoi ? C'est Iggy Pop !!"
> 
> *BAAAAAF !!!!*
> ...




C'est un sondage sur les photos de jp?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Janvier 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est un sondage sur les photos de jp?



tiens c'est pas con ça :

"J' aime les photos nulles de jp"
"Je n'aime pas les photos à chier de jp"
"les photos HD de daube de jp m'énervent autant que la plus part des habitués des forums MacG"
"jp nous les brise avec ses panoramas tout poucrate"
"moi aussi je suis un gros jaloux et le talent de jp m'est insupportable"
"oui, comme moi, boulez jp en rouge, il n'a ni talent ni humour et en plus il a des cheveux longs"

...


  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tiens c'est pas con ça :
> 
> "J' aime les photos nulles de jp"
> "Je n'aime pas les photos à chier de jp"
> ...


On peut faire la même chose avec les fils tout pourris de Bobby? Ou les dessins de Tirhum? Ou les forums de Benjamin? Ou les chansons de Patoch?


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On peut faire la même chose avec les fils tout pourris de Bobby? Ou les dessins de Tirhum? Ou les forums de Benjamin? Ou les chansons de Patoch?



Et aussi pour chaque "vire la plist"



:love:


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tiens c'est pas con ça :
> 
> "J' aime les photos nulles de jp"
> "Je n'aime pas les photos à chier de jp"
> ...



Ah, très bien, ce sondage 

Je vais quand même réfléchir un peu avant de répondre

(pour que j'apporte une réponse pertinente, tu ne pourrais pas me dire qui est ce jp)

(enfin, c'est pour que je ne réponde pas des conneries, voire pire, des choses fausses)


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je vais quand même réfléchir un peu avant de répondre



N'en viens-tu pas, parfois, à te dire qu'il vaudrait mieux répondre avant de réfléchir ? :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et aussi pour chaque "vire la plist"
> 
> 
> 
> :love:


N'empêche que ça a bien aidé Google cet après-midi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> N'empêche que ça a bien aidé Google cet après-midi.



Résultats *1* - *10* sur un total d'environ *208* pour *Ed_the_Head+plist*  (*0,65* secondes)


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On peut faire la même chose avec les fils tout pourris de Bobby? Ou les dessins de Tirhum? Ou les forums de Benjamin? Ou les chansons de Patoch?


Et ma main dans ta gueule ?!... 

 :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On peut faire la même chose avec les fils tout pourris de Bobby? Ou les dessins de Tirhum? Ou les forums de Benjamin? Ou les chansons de Patoch?


Patoch' ne chante pas, il braille bordel


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Patoch' ne chante pas, il braille bordel



*OUAAAAIIIIS!!!
PARFAITEMENT!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

'Tain&#8230; ça doit pas être évident de chanter en braille


----------



## boodou (6 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> 'Tain ça doit pas être évident de chanter en braille



Techniquement pour le karaoké c'est galère  
_(idem pour les sous-titres des films en vo, mais c'est une autre sujet)_


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2009)

ben ouais, du coup la bande ou le DVD passe moins bien dans le lecteur.

Ca accroche qui disent.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Février 2009)

tiens en parlant de ça, l'intégrale de G. Montagné est en promo. en ce moment chez Darty©...  :rateau:





​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tiens en parlant de ça, l'intégrale de G. Montagné est en promo. en ce moment chez Darty©...  :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiens, je ne savais pas que Gilbert Montagné faisait du râpe.


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Tiens, je ne savais pas que Gilbert Montagné faisait du râpe.



De la merde, oui, on le savait par contre.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tiens en parlant de ça, l'intégrale de G. Montagné est en promo. en ce moment chez Darty©...  :rateau:


"J'aime bien lire le gruyère parce que c'est écrit gros"
G. Montagné.​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> "J'aime bien lire le gruyère parce que c'est écrit gros"
> G. Montagné.​



Cultissime...   :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Résultats *1* - *10* sur un total d'environ *208* pour *Ed_the_Head+plist*  (*0,65* secondes)


Même pas vrai. 2 résultats seulement.  

Mais on tombe là-dessus, quand je pense que j'étais passé à coté.  :love:


----------



## krystof (6 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> "J'aime bien lire le gruyère parce que c'est écrit gros"
> G. Montagné.​



C'est pas bien de se moquer. Franchement... Tu me déçois sur ce coup là. Toi, qui sauve des vies, qui défend l'hôpital public, la veuve, l'orphelin et le puceau... non, je suis déçu.

C'est comme si tu disais que G. Montagné n'aura jamais la chance de se servir d'un iPhone... Comme les manchots... d'où le dicton : pas d'bras, pas d'iPhone.

P.S. : ça fonctionne aussi avec les iPod Touch.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2009)

krystof a dit:


> C'est pas bien de se moquer. Franchement... Tu me déçois sur ce coup là. Toi, qui sauve des vies, qui défend l'hôpital public, la veuve, l'orphelin et le puceau... non, je suis déçu.
> 
> C'est comme si tu disais que G. Montagné n'aura jamais la chance de se servir d'un iPhone... Comme les manchots... d'où le dicton : pas d'bras, pas d'iPhone.
> 
> P.S. : ça fonctionne aussi avec les iPod Touch.


... si tu savais que pour le punir quand il était petit, il déplaçaient les meubles dans l'appart, les parents de G. Montagné


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ... si tu savais que pour le punir quand il était petit, il déplaçaient les meubles dans l'appart, les parents de G. Montagné



Ouais ben n'empêche que t'as déjà vu sa femme à G.Montagné?


----------



## boodou (7 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais ben n'empêche que t'as déjà vu sa femme à G.Montagné?



lui ne l'a jamais vu  

pourquoi tout de suite braille/aveugle ça vire sur Montagné ? 
allez, on passe à Stevie Wonder ! :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2009)

Gilbert Montagné voit tout à fait clair! J'ai vu ça dans une pub à la télé 

Pendant des années, il a simulé la cécité pour titiller notre corde sensible afin que nous achetions ses albums médiocres, émus comme des veaux ; et là qu'il doit avoir besoin d'argent pour payer ses impôts - le premier tiers arrive comme par hasard en ce moment - Môssieur tombe enfin le masque!...

Les gens du showbiz m'ont toujours écoeuré!


----------



## boodou (7 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Gilbert Montagné voit tout à fait clair! J'ai vu ça dans une pub à la télé
> 
> Pendant des années, il a simulé la cécité pour titiller notre corde sensible afin que nous achetions ses albums médiocres, émus comme des veaux ; et là qu'il doit avoir besoin d'argent pour payer ses impôts - le premier tiers arrive comme par hasard en ce moment - Môssieur tombe enfin le masque!...
> 
> Les gens du showbiz m'ont toujours écoeuré!



Je ne peux qu'aller dans ton sens et j'ajouterais même, les gens du showbiz ayant _soi-disant_ un handicap sont les pires ! 
Djamel est ridicule avec sa main toujours dans sa poche et son bras faussement inerte, Mimi Mathy on voit bien qu'elle marche sur les genoux alors qu'en fait elle mesure 1.80m et Johnny qui fait semblant d'être mentalement retardé alors qu'il a une thèse en philologie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2009)

Pfffffff! Et si ça se trouve, ils ont été placés par la COTOREP...


----------



## boodou (7 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pfffffff! Et si ça se trouve, ils ont été placés par la COTOREP...



comme les modos ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> comme les modos ?



Oui... Eux ont été recrutés à la sortie d'un CAT...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Eux ont été recrutés à la sortie d'un CAT...



sans oublier que pour être modo, il faut également être sexuellement perturbé...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> sans oublier que pour être modo, il faut également être sexuellement perturbé...


C'est bien pour ça que je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils n'ont jamais voulu de moi : j'ai toutes les qualités requises.


----------



## boodou (7 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> sans oublier que pour être modo, il faut également être sexuellement perturbé...





bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils n'ont jamais voulu de moi : j'ai toutes les qualités requises.



 Vous parlez d'impuissance là ???
Ou bien des trucs normaux genre zoophilie, nécrophilie, etc  ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Vous parlez d'impuissance là ???
> Ou bien des trucs normaux genre *zoophilie*, nécrophilie, etc  ?



Oui, une forme particulière, un truc avec des chiens, horrible !

Lassie-philie.


Un coup à choper des maladies, ça.


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Février 2009)

quand je pense à l'autre modo qui se secouait la nouille dans des tranches de saumon fumé&#8230;


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2009)

Bon...

Qui minge qui ?

Parce que ça va 5 minutes de dire du mal de Gilbert Montagné...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Faut jamais répondre aux sondages.


----------

